# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Cultivos Industriales  TODO MAIZ x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

## kscastaneda

Estimados aquí les comparto algunos de mis files sobre maíz, espero les sea de provecho y cualquier consulta no duden en formularmela. 
atte. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A.
402*8108
044-94-9401282Temas similares: Manejo de maíz amarillo duro x ing. Carlos castañeda !!! CAÑA DE AZUCAR x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!! MANEJO DE PALTO x (Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.) !!! GANADERIA Y TECNOLOGIA EM (x Ing. Carlos Castañeda) !!! ARROZ ¿Innovamos? x Ing. Carlos Castañeda !!!

----------


## srueda

Ing. Castañeda
Tendra info sobre el maiz morado?...conocera proveedores de la semilla?...muchas gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Como esta buenas noches, a ver le digo la molina tiene esta variedad PMV-581, hay otra INIA Cajamarca, CANTA que cultivan en Tambo y Arequipa. Aquí en Trujillo en Santo Domingo hemos llegado con Canta a 7890 kg/ha con un adecuado programa nutricional edafico y foliar. No se como que información querría usted que le ayude. 
atte. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda V.
PROCAMPO S.A.
402*8108

----------


## hernanrj

Ing Castañeda muchas gracias por su ayuda, quisiera saber que empresas compran maiz morado, estoy iniciando la siembra en setiembre con la variedad de la Molina, el rendimiento que menciona es con riego tecnificado? yo solo lo hare con gravedad.
saludos
Hernan

----------


## rolando jorge

Buenas tardes, sembré maíz morado en Cañete, con semillas de Lunahuana, ahora estoy en la búsqueda de como puedo ofertar mi producto ya que anterior mente me dedicaba solo al pepino, agradecere quien me pueda aconsejar

----------


## rolando jorge

Buenas tardes, anterior mente me dedicaba a sembrar pepino y chala para q descanse el terreno, pero en esta ocasion sembre maíz morado para provar nuevas variedades, si todo sigue normal me gustaria que me ayuden con el tema de la oferta ya que es poco conocido este cultivo aca en cañete (zona de Herbay) agradecere su cooperacion y consejos
 rolando

----------


## favieder

Buenas Ing Carlos Castañeda quisiera exponer mi problema en el foro si puedan darme un solucion: tuve gran ataque de cogollero y quisiera recuperar lo mas rápidamente las plantas y estaba leyendo en bibilografia por internet la aplicacion de activol para la recuperacion rapida , mi maiz esta en 8 hojas y quiera  recuperarlo , ya termine mi 2da aplicacion de insecticida para el cogollero q consistió en metomil + clorpirifos y espero la erradicacion del cogollero  , espero su rpta gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola favieder para que recuperes tu plantación aplica lo siguiente : 
Triggrr foliar 200 ml/cil + Triada 0-32-43 1kg/cil 
No te recomiendo acido giberelico puesto que solo cumple la función de estirar las celulas, en cambio las citoquininas estimulas la división celular = crecimiento. 
Para casos extremos de cogollero utiliza : Larvin + Cipermex. 
Y a tu suelo ponle 40 litros de EM.COMPOST activado, esto te permitirá elevar tu rendimiento y reducir inoculos de enfermedades. 
Saludos,

----------


## suicda

Disculpe por mi desconocimiento ing Castañeda cuando seria el monento oportuno de acido giberelico

----------


## kscastaneda

Aplica acido giberelico + foliar fosforo - potasio directamente a la zona donde estan las mazorcas cuando la barba cambia de coloración amarilla a marrón que indica que los granos ya fueron fertilizados; mayormente se hace esta aplicación cuando tu diseño de siembra lo permite (caso riego técnificado o maíz choclo blanco) por el tema del distanciamiento entre surcos o líneas. 
En cualquier caso vive la experiencia y nunca emplees hormonas si no tienes una correcta nutrición edafica o sin añadir un foliar de refuerzo nutricional. 
Saludos,

----------


## edwingamero

Ing. Castañeda, algun contacto de productos biofertil en Majes Arequipa,? alguna informacion de maiz para ensilado... gracias de antemano

----------


## kscastaneda

Edwin, aún no contamos con distribuidor en Arequipa, pero te puedo cotizar los productos que necesites y te enviamos sin costo de flete la primera compra que es lo que ofertamos al iniciar operaciones con un nuevo cliente; para tu caso hasta Arequipa vía expresso MARVISUR.

----------

edwingamero

----------


## edwingamero

Ing. Carlos, podria mandarme un catalogo digital de sus productos biofertil, gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Edwin, aquí lo solicitado.  A4 biofertil-02.jpg

----------


## Ansach

Estamos ubicados en Olmos, debido a las lluvias el suelo esta humedo y a crecido pastizales. Usualmente en la parcela se ha ido sembrando maiz amarillo, quiero ver la posibilidad de sembrar maiz morado. Donde puedo encontrar semillas adecuadas para la costa norte.

----------


## jara mariano

Ing, Castaneda, por favor podria indicarnos cual es el valor por Ha, de la aplicacion que usted recomienda? Y cuantas toneladas de maiz obtendra el agricultor que le ha consultado y a que precios vendera y finalmente cual sera su ganancia?????

----------


## James Mitchel

Saludos Cordiales, desearia saber o donde adquirir informacion historica de hace 10 de MAIZ EN EL PERU 
GRACIAS ,
                  Atte, JAMES MITCHEL

----------


## jara mariano

Entra a la informacion estadistica del Ministerio de Agricultura,  alli debes encontrar esa informacion en el cultivo de maiz amarillo duro... El Programa de Maiz de la universidad Agraria La Molina..tambien debe tener.

----------


## jorjex

Creo que el Calmax seria innecesario(desde mi punto de vista)  ya que el agua de riego tiene suficiente Ca para contribuir le a la planta.
Gracias. Saludos!

----------


## kscastaneda

En una empresa hicieron el siguiente calculo por el calcio en el agua como indicas : 
Si tenemos 25 ppm de Calcio en el agua esto sería --> 25mg en 1 lt de agua si riegan en total 6000 m3 entonces supuestamente se estaría aportando 150 und de Calcio. 
Eso era según la teoría; ahora, la siguiente pregunta era ¿cuanto de ese calcio estaba disponible? 
Se hicieron trabajos en esparrágo a 3 dosis de Calcio : 60-80 y 100 unidades/ha. 
Y encontraron respuesta favorable a la aplicación de calcio como producto comercial entre 80 y 100 und/ha 
Entonces concluyeron que el calcio supuestamente que aportaba el agua estaba en formas no asimilable por la planta en parte y es necesario incorporar calcio al cultivo. 
Existen trabajos en chavimochic referente a la respuesta positiva de los cultivos a la aplicación de calcio. 
Ahora asumiendo que el calcio en el agua es más que suficiente y que por acción de masas cada molecula de calcio desplaza dos de sodio; entonces ¿porque tenemos problemas de suelos salinos sodicos? ¿bastaría con adicionar azufre para solucionar los problemas de sales? 
Según mi experiencia y no desde mi punto de vista; el calcio que puede aportar el agua no esta en su totalidad en formas disponibles para la planta por ello es necesario aplicar calcio en todo cultivo acorde a sus requerimientos nutricionales. 
Cordial saludo.     

> Creo que el Calmax seria innecesario(desde mi punto de vista)  ya que el agua de riego tiene suficiente Ca para contribuir le a la planta.
> Gracias. Saludos!

----------


## kscastaneda

Jara Mariano -->  S/. 372 nuevos soles/Ha; el tonelaje final depende del manejo adecuado en conjunto de todos los factores que intervienen en el proceso productivo. De manejar oportuna y adecuadamente los factores controlables; debe de estar por encima de las 10 toneladas. 
No te puedo decir el precio a futuro puesto que eso se fija según el mercado como bien lo sabes; pero podemos asumir lo siguiente considerando S/. 4000 cp + S/. 372 de los nutrientes ofertados : 
10000 kg * 0.65 = S/. 6500 - 4372 = S/. 2128 nuevos soles de ganancia en el peor escenario.
10000 kg * 1.10 = S/. 11000 - 4372 = S/. 6628 nuevos soles de ganancia en el mejor escenario. 
Cordial saludo y gracias por tu pregunta.

----------


## casilla666

buenas tardes ing Castañeda :
por lo que leo es usted una persona con mucha experiencia y conocimiento,quisiera preguntarle lo siguiente:
que tan buena puede ser la produccion de maiz morado en zonas como huacho,especificamente en San LORENZO y pampa de animas ,si las comparamos con zonas como lunahuana (cañete ) o Huanta (ayacucho) .todos los que nos dedicamos al maiz morado sabemos que las mejores cosechas se dan en estos lugares, sea por un factor de clima o por otro factor pero es asi.en lunahuana he visto producciones por hectarea de 12 toneladas,y en huanta he visto de 8  a 10 toneladas ,pero que hermoso maiz viene de alli.
mientras que en barranca y huacho rara ves se alcanza las 7 toneladas por hectarea y la calidad del maiz no es la mejor en cuanto al tamaño de mazorca y coloracion dela coronta
mi pregunta seria :¿se puede conseguir niveles de produccion en calidad y en cantidades similares a lunahuana y huanta ,si se siembra en huacho o barranca ?
¿que  hace falta para que se pueda alcanzar esos niveles ?
de antemano muchas gracias 
luis casilla 602*4251

----------


## kscastaneda

Buen día Casilla666, ja curioso tu nick. Te respondo :  
Tengo entendido que la dirección agraria de ayacucho estableció un programa de cadena productiva de maíz morado en el cual contemplaron la instalación de semilleros; es decir cuentan con semilla adaptada a los valles interandinos. Además del trabajo exitoso de las ONG´s. 
Empezaron con la variedad mejorada PMV-581 de la UNALM y Canteño. 
En cuanto a la calidad estan en 70% primera (mazorcas > 15 cm), 25% de segunda 5 a 9 cm y 5% de descarte. 
A tu pregunta : ¿que hace falta para que se pueda alcanzar estos niveles? 
1. Manejar densidades de siembra; pasar de 65000 a 82000 plantas/ha. Por ejemplo en Huanta se siembra surcos de 0.70m x 0.40m y colocan 2 semillas x golpe = 71428 plantas/ha. 
2. Si tienes más densidad entonces es lógico que a más bocas necesitas más alimento; todo depende de la fertilización y manejo del cultivo. Ojooo que la densidades exorbitantes podrían generarnos problemas como no cuajados y mazorcas pequeñas. Esta por demás decir que tambien son importantes el manejo de los otros factores de la producción. 
3. El manejo del agua es importantisimo desde la floración al llenado. (Minimo 8000 m3/ha). 
4. La fertilización con potasio desde el inicio tambien marca la diferencia. Te sugiero una dosis de 100 kg de sulfato de potasio a los 10 dd emergencia y al aporque 50 kg más en mezcla con el nitrógeno. El fosfato ponlo al inicio 4 bolsas y el nitrogeno me lo fraccionas en 2 o 3 un total de 500 kg. 
5. La materia orgánica es la clave para garantizar calidad y buen desarrollo minimo 5 ton/ha/campaña. Esta te aportará acidos organicos en beneficio de tu cultivo y mejorara las caracteristicas fisico-quimico-biologico de tu suelo. 
6. Como aporte final te sugiero el siguiente paquete técnologico : 
Al suelo en drech al cuello de planta: 2 lt/ha de em.compost + 5 lt/ha de Trisolution. 
Foliarmente :
Cultivo 4 hojas --> Trisolution 5 lt/ha + Biofertil mix 500g/ha. 
Cultivo 8 hojas --> Trisolution 5 lt/ha + Biofertil mix 500g/ha. 
Te digo: Trisolution fue diseñado inicialmente para aplicación al suelo pero como siempre hay por allí quienes hacen sus investigaciones lo aplicaron foliarmente y para sorpresa del productor y nuestra observamos algo muy interesante que me gustaría lo vivas personalmente. 
Cordial saludo,

----------


## Monick

hola ing. Carlos 
Recien he empezado a sembrar maiz amarillo en la zona de Chepén pero queiero saber si existe también un cronograma de fertilizacion o abono, de maíz o solo es cuando apararezca tengo gusano que ha comenzado a comer el tallo y funigado pero lo he hecho localizado no se si estábien lo que estoy haciendo. 
me gustaria llamarlo para queme pueda ayudar   
muchas gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola Monick, llamame cuando gustes. 
Sobre la fertilización : 
1ra a los 10 días de emergencia : 
04 ureas
05 tierraverde
04 fosfato diamonico
02 cloruro de potasio. 
2da a los 6 u 8 hojas 
08 ureas
08 tierraverde
02 cloruro de potasio  
Control de plagas y nutrición foliar : 
Tienes que controlar los adultos de las mariposas (lepidopteros) que ponen huevos y asimismo las larvas que ya te estan causando daño; te sugiero :  
1ra aplic : Biobreak 150 ml/cil + Larvin 400 ml/cil + Cipermetrina 200 ml/cil 
2da aplic : Biobreak 150 ml/cil + Cipermetrina 200 ml/cil + Methomyl 1 sobre/cil + Biofertil Mar 250g/cil + Biofertil energía 1 lt/cil 
3ra aplic : Biobreak 150 ml/cil + Larvin 400 ml/cil + Methomyl 1 sobre/cil + Biofertil Mar 250g/cil + Biofertil translocador 1 lt/cil 
Los intervalos varian de acuerdo a evaluación entre 7 a 10 días.  
Cordial saludo, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda
BIIOFERTIL SAC 
__________________________________________________  _________________  

> hola ing. Carlos 
> Recien he empezado a sembrar maiz amarillo en la zona de Chepén pero queiero saber si existe también un cronograma de fertilizacion o abono, de maíz o solo es cuando apararezca tengo gusano que ha comenzado a comer el tallo y funigado pero lo he hecho localizado no se si estábien lo que estoy haciendo. 
> me gustaria llamarlo para queme pueda ayudar   
> muchas gracias

----------


## adolfo42

Rolando: Avìsanos cuando tu maiz morado estè  maduro y  listo para cortarlo, te  compramos toda tu cosecha a buen precio. RPM · 854333 nextel  817*6334 correo  characato777@yahoo.es
Fèlix

----------


## adolfo42

Cuando tengas tu maiz morado maduro y listo para cortar,nos avisas al 959656268/    RPM  numeral 854333  Nextel  854*6334 o escribir a  Characato777@yahoo.es
Pagamos buen precio en chacra   y compramos toda la cosecha.
Fèlix

----------


## adolfo42

Què  area vas  ha sembrar, nosotros te proporcionamos la semilla y compramos tu cosecha, llama  al 959656268  Nextel  917*6334  o escribe a Characato777@yahoo.es

----------

